# Big Brother 8: Official Thread w/ Spoilers



## Geek (Jun 13, 2007)

CBS' 'Big Brother 8' to debut July 5, add new 'After Dark' spinoff show

Big Brother will be even more omnipresent than usual this summer. The long-running reality show's three-nights-a-week CBS broadcast schedule and live 24/7 Internet feeds will now be accompanied by a live feed that will air nightly on one of CBS' cable subsidiaries.

CBS has announced that Big Brother 8 -- which will once again be hosted by Julie Chen, the CBS news anchor who has hosted all eight seasons of the show -- will premiere Thursday, July 5 at 8PM ET/PT, with its Sunday and Tuesday editions scheduled to debut on Sunday, July 8 at 8PM ET/PT and Thursday, July 10 at 9PM ET/PT.

Except for the Tuesday night episodes -- which aired at 8PM ET/PT instead of 9PM ET/PT last season -- Big Brother 8's broadcasting schedule will be the same as the one last summer's Big Brother 7: All-Stars followed.

However in addition to airing thrice weekly on CBS, Big Brother 8 will also feature a live feed that will broadcast nightly on Showtime Too, a secondary channel of Showtime, the pay cable network that became a CBS Corporation subsidiary when CBS split from Viacom in 2005.

Titled *Big Brother: After Dark*, the spinoff will air nightly from 12AM to 3AM ET and feature footage from the same live camera feeds that are made available to subscribers of the show's 24/7 live Internet feeds. Given the Big Brother house is in Los Angeles, that means After Dark -- which will debut July 5, the same night as the show's CBS premiere -- will feature live coverage of the house's 9PM and 12AM PT happenings.

"That's primetime for the Big Brother house," executive producer Allison Grodner told Daily Variety. "It's when our houseguests are most wide awake and having fun, talking about strategy and playing the game."

Similar to the manner in which Big Brother's production staff determines which of the house's dozens of camera feeds comprise the four feeds that that are made available for live Internet viewing, a producer will reportedly determine which camera feed is broadcast on Showtime Too's After Dark.

Although After Dark's feed will be interrupted if the houseguests "say anything slanderous or that violates music copyrights," according to Variety, the fact that the Big Brother footage will be airing on Showtime -- a cable network that's not subject to FCC restrictions -- means that profanity and nudity will be broadcast.

"People are going to see quite a bit," Grodner told Variety.

In addition to its new After Dark spin-off and return of the show's traditional live Internet feeds offering, Big Brother's eighth season will also feature the return of Big Brother Mobile Pack, wireless phone subscription package that debuted last season; House Calls, the Gretchen Massey-hosted Big Brother Internet talk show that CBS.com debuted during the show's fifth season in 2004; and the "Head of Household Blog" that CBS.com debuted last season. Like last season, free online viewing of all Big Brother 8's episodes will also be made available on CBS.com and other websites that are part of the network's new CBS Audience Network.

With Big Brother 8 taking over CBS' Thursdays at 8PM ET/PT time period, Pirate Master, Mark Burnett's new reality competition series, will relocate to Tuesdays at 10PM ET/PT beginning July 10.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2007)

YAY i cant wait and i hope i remember to watch!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't wait! I am such a fan and I am so getting the feeds again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2007)

I got the feeds like 2 yrs ago and i would watch it all day because i got addicted so i wont be doing that again. lol


----------



## Geek (Jun 13, 2007)

We're big fans here also. Yeah! I may get showtime and see what they do.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got the feeds like 2 yrs ago and i would watch it all day because i got addicted so i wont be doing that again. lol I was totally addicted last year. it was bad!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 13, 2007)

I Love This Show, Lol, I Got The Feeds One Time 2, And Thats All You Would Here At My House. It Is Soooo Addicting.


----------



## gwen eliss (Jun 13, 2007)

BB makes me laugh x i like shabnam @ the moment


----------



## Aprill (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant wait!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 14, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! I'm soooooo excited! Last year, I started reading all the transcripts and OMG! It was friggin' addictive!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2007)

Big Brother 8!!!!!!!!! Damn I didn't know they did so many already. I thought they were on number 4 or 5! But I've watched the first season and I just didn't like the plot of the show. At least on the Real World they get a phone and get to go out.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone who knows me know's i LUV BB!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone who knows me know's i LUV BB! Hey you... nice to see you posting.

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! I'm soooooo excited! Last year, I started reading all the transcripts and OMG! It was friggin' addictive! You better watch girlie... you were lagging last year.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol

ur BB is so diff to ours!!! we half hour shows every night at 7pm late show that start at 11pm-1 am, then we have BB friday night Live games where they compete to go into the rewards room, where they choose to take another housemate for luxury for the weekend. then we have live feed on the net and on 1 mobile company. we use to have adults only special on late thurday nights but the havent aired this yr,


----------



## smilingface (Jun 24, 2007)

Ooh I can't wait. I don't subscribe to the live feeds but they have a website where they tell you what happens on the feeds. I just can't remember what the site is. Anyway I am looking forward to it this year!


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 24, 2007)

I can't wait, I can't wait.........I love it!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 25, 2007)

I cant wait. My favorite reality show, ever!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2007)

New info on the house. Guest have not been announced.

Big Brother 8 (US) House Revealed...... maybe even a possible theme for this season?

Mirror, mirror on the wall: Instead of last year's fire-and-ice theme, this season's house has a 'fractured fairy tale' quality.

Claustrophobia alert! This two-sizes-too-small room has five beds that are only 5 feet long and is filled with low-to-the-ground child-size chairs 'Essentially [they'll be] living in a dollhouse,' says Grodner.

A look at the bedroom doorways, which are a nod to Alice in Wonderland. Grodner says, 'We've got a bedroom where you feel very big and a bedroom where you feel very small!'





























































I like the decor


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

omg i couldnt handle those small rooms. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

I am so excited, I can not wait. I love this show. The house looks really cool too.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh! I'm most definitely watching this year! Marisol, you'll need to crack the whip on me to make sure I'm watching it though LOL!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

Found a video that actually shows who some of the houseguests will be.

BB8

CBS REVEALS THE IDENTITIES OF THE 14 NEW HOUSEGUESTS COMPETING IN "BIG BROTHER 8"

Eighth Installment Premieres Thursday, July 5th

Julie Chen Returns As Host

All New "Big Brother 8" Creative Twist Revealed

New Interactive Twist That Will Give Viewers The Most Control They've Ever Had

In The Big Brother House Revealed

CBS announced today the identities of the 14 Houseguests who will compete in BIG BROTHER 8, as well as the new creative twist that will play out during the summer broadcasts.

As always, BIG BROTHER Houseguests should expect the unexpected. This season's twist will shock and most likely change the way some houseguests would have played the game had certain people not walked through the door.

On premiere night, Thursday, July 5 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT), Houseguests will learn that some of them will be sharing the house with an enemy, a rival or someone with whom they have unfinished business -- in short, someone from their past who they had hoped never to see again or someone with whom there is an extreme amount of tension.

In addition to the surprise twist of an unwelcome person from their past, the premiere episode will reveal a new interactive element that will give viewers the most control they've ever had over someone in the BIG BROTHER house. For the first time...America is in the house.

One participant has been selected to be "America's Player." At the conclusion of every episode, beginning Sunday, July 8 (8:00-9:00 ET/PT), a question will be asked of viewers where they will vote on an important assignment that "America's Player" must complete. It could be a strategic move or a personal action. They must attempt to do what viewers request, including voting out a specific Houseguest. And, they can never tell anyone in the house that they are working on behalf of the viewers. But, they need to be careful...just like their fellow Houseguests, they can be voted out at any time. If "America's Player" successfully accomplishes these assignments, they will be financially rewarded. Viewers will be able to vote on cbs.com or via text messaging on a mobile phone and will choose from multiple choice answers on each question. The prevailing vote must be completed by "America's Player" in order for him or her to be rewarded.

BIG BROTHER follows a group of people living together in a house outfitted with dozens of cameras and microphones recording their every move 24 hours a day. One by one, the Houseguests will vote each other out of the house. At the end of three months, the last remaining Houseguest will receive the grand prize of $500,000.

BIG BROTHER 8 debuts Thursday, July 5 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network. Following the premiere, BIG BROTHER 8 will be broadcast three nights weekly, on Sundays (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT), Tuesdays (9:00-10:00 PM, ET/PT) and the live eviction show, hosted by Julie Chen, on Thursdays (8:00-9:00 PM live ET/delayed PT).

Following are the 14 Houseguests, listed in alphabetical order, who will compete in BIG BROTHER 8:

AMBER, 27

Las Vegas

Separated

Cocktail Waitress

CAROL, 21

Lawrence, Kan.

Single

Student

DANIELE, 20

Huntington Beach, Calif.

Single

Waitress

****, 44

Los Angeles

Single

Bar Manager

DUSTIN, 22

Chicago

Single

Shoe Salesman

ERIC, 27

New York

Single

Talent Management Assistant

JAMEKA, 28

Waldorf, Md.

Single

School Counselor

JEN, 23

Beverly Hills, Calif.

Single

Nanny

JESSICA, 21

Haysville, Kan.

Single

College Student

JOE, 23

Chicago

Single

Receptionist

KAIL, 37 (Female)

McKenzie Bridge, Ore.

Married

Business Owner

MIKE, 26

Three Lakes, Wis.

Single

Painting Contractor

NICK, 25

Kimball, Minn.

Single

Former Pro Football Player

ZACH, 30

Burbank, Calif.

Single

Graphic Designer

BIG BROTHER 8 is executive produced by Emmy Award winner Allison Grodner and Rich Meehan, in association with Endemol U.S.A.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh! I'm most definitely watching this year! Marisol, you'll need to crack the whip on me to make sure I'm watching it though LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh! Even more exciting! I'm definitely watching!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

For those who want to get the feeds, here is a coupon code to get them for cheaper

BB8EARLY

You have to sign up before July 4th.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh yay! Thanks Marisol!

Okay, where do I go for the feeds... Because I'm lost as far as finding them on the CBS site LOL!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 30, 2007)

You have to go the Real Player site and sign up for the SuperPass.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm.... I have RealArcade... I wonder if they link in any way, because I was about to cancel my subscription... Off to check! Thanks chica!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 1, 2007)

I loveee this show I can't wait!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

2 more days!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

Well ill have class thursday night so i guess ill be reading the transcript! Mostl likely it will be on youtube so im not worrying! lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

2 more days! 


werd!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 6, 2007)

so how was it?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2007)

it was great. So much drama already! I don't particularly like Joe so far. Hot guys though!


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 6, 2007)

One of my favourite reality shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I missed the premiere tonight!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One of my favourite reality shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I missed the premiere tonight!!!!!!



me too! and im going to mix next thursday but ill try to catch up on mortys.


----------



## Saja (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it was great. So much drama already! I don't particularly like Joe so far. Hot guys though! Same here, the drama between joe and dustin I will def choose dustin hahaha. Joe is such a whiny drama whore. I think **** is going to make for some entertainment, and Nick and Eric will prolly be my faves hahahah.

BUT......

I MISS HOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 6, 2007)

I usually root for the moms, but this season (and we are only one episode in) that Kail is rubbing me the wrong way. How many times did we have to hear about how she owns half the town and that she is a MULTI BUSINESS OWNER. Get over yourself already.

I do not have a fave yet. I miss Howie too.


----------



## CubNan (Jul 6, 2007)

big fan here.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 6, 2007)

LOVE the Big Brother show!!! I have already put it in my DVR to record the series (just in case I miss an episode live).

The first show was already crazy! I can tell it is going to be good! This is the only reality show that is any good.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2007)

So, I missed it Thursday, but I did watch it online earlier today. I'm not feeling Joe, and Jessica's voice is grating on my nerves! I'm interested in what will happen between Daniele and her dad. Oh, and Eric is irritating as hell too! Not sure who I'm rooting far yet...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok, I want to see the exes go at it! LOL


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh! I actually watched it tonight! Hersh &amp; Marisol should be proud of me LMAO!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, oh, oh! I actually watched it tonight! Hersh &amp; Marisol should be proud of me LMAO! Whoo hoo!
What do you all think of it so far?


----------



## katnahat (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, I can't stand Jen. I am watching Sunday's episode right now. I can't believe this idiot started crying over her picture.




Without a doubt she is a moron. I was kinda hoping someone in the room would smack her.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I can't stand Jen. I am watching Sunday's episode right now. I can't believe this idiot started crying over her picture.



Without a doubt she is a moron. I was kinda hoping someone in the room would smack her.



I could not agree more. I wished I could have called in and said get a grip. There are worse things in this world. She is nuts. I really wish that Danielle would have used the Veto so they could have gotten rid of her.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok don't scroll down if you don't want to know who gets kicked out or who won HOH.

Carol is out by a vote of 10 to 1. Eric (America's Player) was the only one that voted against Amber. And the new HOH is.... Jen! It's going to be a good drama filled week!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought Eric voted out Carol. Since he is America's player, that is what was decided. I heard that Jen was the only one who voted to keep Carol.

I also read that Jen knows Boogie and Will and they were coaching her before she came into the house. Another reason to get rid of her. I really don't like Jen. She is so self centered.

I like Dustin, Jameka, Nick and Kail.

So what does everyone think of the Mrs. Robinson alliance (Kail, Zach, Nick and Mike) Will they go far?

I can't wait until Sunday!


----------



## frecklesx (Jul 16, 2007)

I love BB! Ive been a fan since season 4. Did anyone else find it weird that Daniele is only 20? I thought you had to be 21 to fill out the application for the show?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never watched it! LOL. I feel like a weirdo!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually a couple of years back there was a girl on BB who was only 18. I think her name was Michelle. I can't remember which BB it was. Nathan, Alison and Jun were on that one.

So what does everyone think of the nominations? I was not surprised by them at all.


----------



## CubNan (Jul 17, 2007)

I've seen every season.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 18, 2007)

So who is everyone rooting for? Personally I like Kail, but Nick definitely screwed her over by telling Daniele about their alliance. Is everyone sick of seeing Amber cry?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 18, 2007)

If you miss episodes you can watch it on cbs.com.. I had missed the first two episodes when it first started but now I am all caught up! I absolutely do not like Jen. Yes, she is pretty but oh my gosh she is conceited and full of herself! It is irritating to even hear her talk. I also hope Joe does go home so that Daniele and her dad can work on their relationship..


----------



## smilingface (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree. I think **** really wants to repair his relationship with Danielle and he can't do it if he is not in the house. I hope Joe goes. He is very manipulative.

I am also sick of seeing Amber cry. She crys at the drop of a hat. Enough already!

I hope America has Eric vote out Joe. I am rooting for Jameka. I think she is laying low so she is not a target right now. Good stategy.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, I think I am going to lose it. I am watching Tuesday's episode right now. If I were in that house a would have punched Jen right between the eyes. What a *****! I can't wait until she is booted on her ass.

Why is everyone saying they "love or have feelings for" people after being together for a week? That is so silly. Several of these people are clingy and unstable IMO.

This is a GREAT season so far!!!!!! All the love, hate and unstability is driving me crazy, but I love it.


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 20, 2007)

I freaking hate Jen!! She's so full of her self, and saying Nick kissed her.. Oh please.

Anyway I'm rooting for Nick and Danielle!!

Side note: Has anyone noticed how skinny Danielle is??

I found these two pics where she looks just horrible! She's skinner than I thought..


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Danielle looks unhealthy. Not a huge fan of her or Nick one of them is playing the other,and will get screwed in the long run. I'm rooting for America's Player Eric to win.


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm liking D!ck more and more after his heart to heart with his daughter last night. OMG JEN is annoying altho she looks good in that red leotard.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm liking D!ck more and more after his heart to heart with his daughter last night. OMG JEN is annoying altho she looks good in that red leotard. I agree D!ck is cool. I like the way he's not letting anyone get away with lies. I think he is a good person.
Jen is a robot. Last night she said she didn't "feel" for people. I don't know if it's all an act or what but, if it's not she is one horrible person. I hope she's the one who gets their stuff stolen by Eric. I'm almost sure she will be. I bet America dislikes her the most. Who could like her?



I guess either one can be picked off easily now.

I don't like Kail anymore. Man, she played everything wrong. She is doomed. There is no one to get her back anymore.

It is so hard to decide which should go. Jen is a moron and Kail is not trustworthy. I GUESS you would get rid of the deceitful one first and the irritating idiot second. I don't think either of them has anyone "with" them any longer, not that Jen ever did.





This is a good season. I love it! This is the best reality show on TV.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 23, 2007)

**** is starting to be my favorite player. I loved his talk with Danielle. He is really trying. I like how you know where you stand with him. He doesn't like when people lie to him. However, this is Big Brother. What does he expect? Still I am rooting for him.

I hope Kail or Jen do not get the veto. I want one of them to go preferably Jen.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 30, 2007)

No one's posted in a week?! I'm shocked!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No one's posted in a week?! I'm shocked! You're right. Where is everyone?
Let's see, Dustin is HOH. I don't really have a problem with Dustin. I liked his nominations. My guess is that Eric will have to vote out Kail because that is who America wants out. I am not sure about the houseguests though. I think they want Kail out before Jen.

I know the next person voted out will not be in sequester. I can't remember how many houseguests are not in sequester. I think there will be 2 more not in sequester. So 5 total. Does anyone know for sure?

I am hoping Evil makes sequester but I don't know if he will. He is really rubbing people the wrong way.

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## CubNan (Jul 31, 2007)

That Danielle looks anorexic something bad. The girl needs to eat!


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CubNan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That Danielle looks anorexic something bad. The girl needs to eat! She eats! Ive seen her on the SHOtime thing. Does she have worms? Jessicas becoming my favorite. Shes so adorable!


----------



## angel558 (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope that when they do the vote for "who Eric should try to get nominated", they say Amber and Dustin. That would be funny...


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey all... Big Brother is awesome. I have been watching and I was so happy about Jessica winning HOH. Whoo hoo... I can't stand Daniele or Amber.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey all... Big Brother is awesome. I have been watching and I was so happy about Jessica winning HOH. Whoo hoo... I can't stand Daniele or Amber. I agree.
Almost everyone I liked at the beginning I don't like now. I don't like Amber, Daniele and D!ck. They are getting really stupid. If Amber cries about one more time, somebody should give her something to cry about.










I've not liked Jen since day-one and that has definitely not changed. I don't like Zack because he is just floating around. He has not really done anything. He is just taking up space in the house.

I really didn't like Jessica at first. I see her in a different light now. She is very loyal to Eric and that says something.

I think Eric is my favorite right now. Eric really got into a mess due to the America's Player voting. I'm glad he got through it. He needs to watch Amber. That nut is going to cause problems.

I like Jameka. She is loyal to the group. She sacrificed alot during that Veto competition. I hated she had to save Jen that time. She kept her word though, and that's what matters.

I like Dustin. He did irritate me when he took those prizes in the Veto competition. He caused the whole insane situation with Jameka having to save Jen. The rest of the group is going to have to keep him in line when the chips are down.

This may be my favorite season yet. There is so much going on. It's very fun to watch. I bet the craziness is going to get better and better as the weeks go by. I can't wait!


----------



## CubNan (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *frecklesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She eats! Ive seen her on the SHOtime thing. Does she have worms? Jessicas becoming my favorite. Shes so adorable! I wonder if she's diabetic?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 17, 2007)

I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!! Oh this is awesome.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 17, 2007)

ME TOO paper! I'm so glad Dustin got sent home.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ME TOO paper! I'm so glad Dustin got sent home. Me three. That was one of the best shows yet. Did you see Dustin's face? He was shocked! I'll bet Joe is celebrating right now.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 17, 2007)

I think the show is fixed!!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the show is fixed!! I agree. I read on jokersupdate that on the feeds Jen and some of the others were saying that the Diary Room was pushing to get ED to stay. They also did this last week when they pushed to have Eric stay. 
ED is entertaining and they don't want to lose viewers if he leaves. It is all about ratings. Eric is Americas player and I think they at least wanted him to be in sequester. JMO.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 17, 2007)

^I agree.......ED makes for better ratings......I love the show but this year it seems waaay too obvious that the votes are being swayed and the "America's player" thing........I can't see America wanting Eric to go after Dustin??


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^I agree.......ED makes for better ratings......I love the show but this year it seems waaay too obvious that the votes are being swayed and the "America's player" thing........I can't see America wanting Eric to go after Dustin?? I want Eric gone! He's an irritating little f*ck! I do like ED, no matter what! And I actually like Jen, though most don't. I gotta admit, she's playing it smart by acting dumb. I'm kinda glad to see Dustin gone. I really do think Dustin and Eric are the too most underhanded there were/are.
However, if everyone thinks about it, they'll realize Daniele was right last week when she said Eric was the one doing things. It's been obvious when he's all for voting someone out, until he gets the "America's Player" info, and then tries to change it around to the other nominee.

Anywho! I'd like to see Daniele make it to the last two... I want Amber and Jameeka gone ASAP too. They're getting to be a bit intolerable!


----------



## ashleybrown (Aug 23, 2007)

This show is getting interesting, for the first time I cant afford the feeds and boy do I seem to be missing a lot. **** going off on Jen, Jen breaking the rules out of spite, ED and Daniele actually fighting....woo I better get home in time to watch the live eviction tomorrow


----------



## smilingface (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ashleybrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This show is getting interesting, for the first time I cant afford the feeds and boy do I seem to be missing a lot. **** going off on Jen, Jen breaking the rules out of spite, ED and Daniele actually fighting....woo I better get home in time to watch the live eviction tomorrow It is getting interesting. I don't get the live feeds but I read about them on jokersupdates. I wonder how much they will show tonight. So who do you think is going home? I think Jen definately is.


----------



## Geek (Aug 24, 2007)

Remember, if you use the feeds and post up info that we don't know from the TV, then use the SPOILER button


----------



## smilingface (Sep 1, 2007)

So what did everyone think about Thursday's show. I am glad Amber went home. She was getting to be too much. I wonder who will win hoh? It is going to be a good week. Janelle hosting the veto ceremony and double eviction week. Woo hoo! I can't wait.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't believe no one's been posting! OMFG! Talk about an insane last few weeks/shows! Personally, I'm pretty excited about who made the "Final Two!" I'm really gunning for Daniele, although I'm not too sure if I can really give a valid reason why. I've just always liked her!


----------



## plainjanejones (Sep 15, 2007)

Ugh, worst final 2 ever. Was really hoping Zach would have gotten in there.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 15, 2007)

You know since the beginning I was rooting for ED and Danielle. But ED has been on my nerves lately. Not only is he a sore loser he is a sore winner. When Danielle won the veto and when Zach put the 2 of them up he was so obnoxious. I don't know what I expected it just annoyed me. Anyway I though Zach was a good sport when he conratulated ED on winning HOH even though he knew he was going home. I am hoping Danielle wins. I think she deserves to. She was better than anyone in competitions. I think Sunday's show will be boring but I am looking forward to Tuesday and when they tell everyone Eric was America's player! How will Jessica react?


----------



## Saja (Sep 15, 2007)

I think **** and Danielle played, well.....Zach just got lucky. Donato's for the win!!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2007)

Reija and I were so happy that ED and Danielle won it. When Zach and **** had different answers on the last question, I knew ED won!!!

Zach is dumb as a stump. ED played a great game, even tho his antics were pretty rude, I loved it. The rabbit jumping was a hard one for him and zach too.

Kudos to the Danatos!!!


----------



## katnahat (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't stand either one of them. They lied just as much as everyone else. They criticized the others for lying or going back on their word. Oh, but it was ok when they did it. The only thing they deserve is to pay half a million dollars to a charity for subjecting us to their existence.

I can't believe everyone in the house let both of them bully and out-smart them. It was rather pathetic. In (real) reality I think they are both dumb as rocks.

I love this show. I have never actually been disgusted by a final two until now.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so sick at the fact that Evel won. Yuck! That is all I have to say. I was rooting for Jessica... booyah!


----------

